# 1968 Gas Tank neck removal



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Does anyone know the method for removing and reinstalling the original gas tank filler neck? I am finding little to no info anywhere on the web. I want to install it in my new tank. 
Thank you


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe it's soldered. Fill the tank with water then melt the solder with a torch around the neck to remove it. You'll need some flux to re solder to the new tank.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks, i bought some map gas and heated the neck. it is sodered and with a little movement it slipped right out.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

What is map gas? Did you fill the old tank with water and then heat the neck? Did you solder the neck to the new tank yourself? What type of solder? Thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Map Gas is similar to propane, but burns hotter. Most hardware stores which have propane for soldering, will have Map right next to the propane cylinders. Usually a yellow cylinder.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the map gas reply. Learn something new most everyday.


----------

